# Montreal Massacre Anniversary



## Gordon Nore (Dec 6, 2008)

Nineteen years ago today.



> *The Montreal Massacre*,
> For 45 minutes on Dec. 6, 1989 an enraged gunman roamed the corridors of Montreal's École Polytechnique and killed 14 women. Marc Lepine, 25, separated the men from the women and before opening fire on the classroom of female engineering students he screamed, "I hate feminists." Almost immediately, the Montreal Massacre became a galvanizing moment in which mourning turned into outrage about all violence against women.
> http://archives.cbc.ca/society/crime_justice/topics/398/


----------



## seasoned (Dec 6, 2008)

.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 6, 2008)

.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 6, 2008)

.


----------



## exile (Dec 6, 2008)

:asian:...


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 6, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 6, 2008)

.


----------



## marlon (Dec 7, 2008)

Many women here still have nightmartes about that day.  More men should have such nightmares.  Seriously, more men should be leading the campaign against violence to women.  I know i do not do enough.  Yet i do take whatever opportunities present themselves, to be vocal...it is a start...


----------



## Carol (Dec 7, 2008)

Thank you for remembering Gordon 

:asian:


----------



## Gordon Nore (Dec 7, 2008)

The day has astonishing resonance for my family. I came home from work to find my wife Blanche sitting on the floor in front of the TV sobbing. She was very pregnant -- in fact our son was born two days later. She spoke of her fears about having a daughter.

I don't want to take a memorial thread into political or partisan waters; however, in Canada, a number of male organizers began a white ribbon campaign which grew into a national day of remembrance for women have been the victims of violence.



marlon said:


> Many women here still have nightmartes about that day.  More men should have such nightmares.  Seriously, more men should be leading the campaign against violence to women.  I know i do not do enough.  Yet i do take whatever opportunities present themselves, to be vocal...it is a start...


----------



## exile (Dec 7, 2008)

Gordon Nore said:


> ...in Canada, a number of male organizers began a white ribbon campaign which grew into a national day of remembrance for women have been the victims of violence.



Wonderful idea. I think it should become a world-wide commemoration. People should not forget.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Dec 7, 2008)

exile said:


> Wonderful idea. I think it should become a world-wide commemoration. People should not forget.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Montreal_massacre

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Day_of_Remembrance_and_Action_on_Violence_Against_Women

I work in a middle school. We had decorated the building with white ribbons, teachers talked about it in class and showed films, we had a moment of silence as a school.


----------



## morph4me (Dec 8, 2008)

:asain:


----------



## Nomad (Dec 9, 2008)

I remember it well... hard to believe it was 19 years ago already. 

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 12, 2008)

.


----------

